# Sale at Drs Foster and Smith



## MatPat

Seachem's Ferts are on sale at Foster's and Smith. I received a catalog today and couldn't believe the prices. See this post for more info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=91602#post91602

I wonder if they are discontinuing the Seachem line or something since it is listed in the catalog as a Last chance???

Anyways, is anyone interested in getting any of the Seachem line of ferts from the Drs? I need a few things and I know Rob was looking for some stuff too...anyone else need anything. I plan on placing an order probably on Wednesday.


----------



## jerseyjay

Matt, 

FYI

That is standard BigAls price:
250ml - $3.69
2L - $17.99
4L - $37.99

Plus Free S&H until Feb15th.

Good luck !


----------



## Troy McClure

What stuff are you looking to get Matt? I thought we had everything covered with dry ferts....


----------



## MatPat

I have been thinking about alternating my CSM+B with some Flourish to see if it really makes a difference as some claim. Flourish has a few things CSM+B doesn't have. I have my doubts Flourish will make a noticeable difference but at the price they have it I figure it's worth a try. I also want to get some Fluval mini foam and media bags for the filters I bought at the swap meet.


----------



## dennis

I can't find the other post Matt started regarding this so I'll update here. 

If it is remembered correctly, someone complained about the shipping time of Big Al's. IN the past I had noticed this also however I felt they had improved since opening a US based store in Florida. I posted that I would update the status of a receint order.

Ordered Feb 9th around 12:30am
Email confirmation of shipping on Feb 9th.
Recieved today Feb 15th

Thats a pretty reasonalbe ship time in my opinion, especially considering that the weekend and Valentine's day was in there.

In the past though, it would have probably taken over a week .


----------



## MatPat

Hey Dennis, I think my other thread may have been deleted since we were discussing long ship times. No idea who or why but that's not the point  It's good to know Big Al's now gives an e-mail confirmation of the shipping. I've never received one in the past. That is also a good ship time considering the weekend. Most of the places I order from now get stuff here within 3 days, not including the weekend.


----------



## MatPat

If no one else is interested in some Flourish or Flourish Excel I'm not going to order any. I will be placing an order with the Dr's by Monday the 20th. I'm getting a couple of Rio 200's to go along with the Sweetwater fine pore diffusors I received from AES. If anyone wants to go in on an order with me, let me know by Sunday evening.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Matt, i would like to order some tweasers and sissors


----------



## Troy McClure

I just placed an order with them last night but it was stuff for our rainbow tank, nothing plant related...except the mini-jet pump to use with the sweetwater stone.


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt, I'm now interested in a 2lt of Excel and -maybe- a 250ml of Flourish, though I don't see much of a difference between Flourish and CSM+B.


----------



## MatPat

Sean, I'll add tweasers and scissors to the list.

Erik, Do you want the whole 2L of Excel or do you want to split it? I have a 500ml bottle of Flourish along with some other Seachem products. I'm going to bring everything to the next meeting and we can either raflle the stuff off or take donations for them. Everything going to the club of course


----------



## Jack W

I would like to try Excel. I don't think I want 2L so any smaller size will do.


----------



## MatPat

Jack W said:


> I would like to try Excel. I don't think I want 2L so any smaller size will do.


I should probably clarify a little bit as sometimes I don't type exactly what I am thinking  My thoughts were to get a 2L jug for $17.99 and split it up if enough folks were interested. I don't want a whole 2L bottle either  If we split the $17.99 jug between 4 of us, the price would only be $4.50 per 500ml, not including shipping. Foster's wants $3.79 for a 250ml bottle so we would get about 250ml for free. Did that make more sense?


----------



## Simpte 27

I want a 2L bottle for myself


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt, I would like a whole 2lt for myself because it's going to be a while before I get pressurized CO2 on the 10gal once it's moved over to the condo. Excel on a 10gal is reasonable and this is only a temporary solution until I save up enough cash to get either a 2.5lbs or 5lbs system. I'd love to gang off the 10lbs but the layout of the livingroom and kitchen just won't allow for it.

My only concern is using Excel with cherry, amano, and (possibly) tiger shrimp. I've heard of shrimp die-off using overdoses of Excel for BBA but I'm dosing the recommended amount which shouldn't cause any problems...or could it?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Ill have to look when i get home. I think i have Eq not excel. Hum, have to see what i should be using.


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Ill have to look when i get home. I think i have Eq not excel. Hum, have to see what i should be using.


If it is what I sent you, it is Equilibrium


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

And it is  What is excel for then?


----------



## Troy McClure

Excel is a source of carbon for the plants. I don't know what it is exactly, but I'm guessing it's some sort of simple sugar. It can be used in place of or in addition to CO2. It also helps with the bioavailabilty of iron.

Anybody want to figure out a DIY Excel recipe?


----------



## MatPat

The Fosters order is complete...let's hope it gets here by Saturday. I rememberd another reason I like Fosters...they use FedEx which delivers on Saturday, UPS does not deliver on Saturda y


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Matt, just total up my bill and let me know how much i owe you. If it can wait till march, that would be best.


----------



## MatPat

I'll e-mail you your total later and the March meeting will be fine for payment


----------

